# Ammo in Florida



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wonder how things are in FL right now? I know its tough to find everywhere but can be had if you are willing to do a little calling and driving around. These were my spoils form yesterday up here in VA.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

its stupid here, everyone seems to think that bullets of all calibers will be extinct and they grab whatever hits the shelf and turn around and sell it for more than double (.22lr...) and just feed the frenzy.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's how it is here. This will all pass, I will be stocked up for a while so hopefully it will be back to normal by the time I buy again.


----------



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

found some .380 and .22 at Po Boys in defuniak last week. but it was $30 for 50, and $20 for 100 respectively. happy i found it, but pissed i spent 100 on 4 boxes!


----------



## cj5guy (Feb 26, 2012)

they did also have some .308 but not what i shoot. so i left them for the not so picky shooter, or dooms day prepper.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I buy it online.. 13.99 a box for just round nose .380 then like 2 bucks a shipping a box.. Was gonna get some .25's but they were all outta the cheap ammo,only had hollow points.


----------

